# Water spots/Fingerprints.



## gender bombs (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi, I just developed a roll and when I squeegeed(sorry if I spelled that wrong) it down everything looked dry. When i went to view the negatives later, I saw that on my last strip there was this streak of water on all running down it on all six photos. On one there was an accidental tiny finger print. How can I get rid of these?


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 15, 2006)

First, fingerprints.  Handle the film by the edges only.

Water spots: I use a 45 second immersion without agitation in PhotoFlo [Kodak] and then hang the film up to dry for 30 minutes.  I don't wipe at all.


----------



## gender bombs (Feb 15, 2006)

I know, I didnt mean to touch the front of the film, I was looking the other way because someone called my name. Bad mistake. Thanks for the water streak tip, Ill try it.


----------



## Warrior (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Im taking photography. My professor talked about that and said that anytime that happened you could use negative cleaner.  You put on a cotten glove that you get at photo stores and dampen a finger with the negative cleaner let it dry some and just gently wipe the spot until it disappears. This does not work all the time just depends on how bad it is.  It did work when i tried it though.


----------



## Karalee (Feb 16, 2006)

Kodak link

I also read somewhere that the slower negs take to dry the better.


----------



## theinvisiblecity (Mar 15, 2006)

wanted to keep this thread alive just for a bit more...

....I don't think anyone has answered how to really remove water spots..

I've been processing film for over 10 years and never had a problem.....now all of a sudden I'm constantly getting water marks......yes I use photo-flow....in the past I never wiped or squegeed anything.....since this started I began trying the two finger technique.....it's still happening......I'm now using distilled water....STILL happening.......I'm really at a loss....film cleaners never work.

Does anyone have a tried and proven way of removing water marks??


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Mar 16, 2006)

Is the water mark on the emulsion side?  If so I think you may be stuck with them since they will be in the emulsion & not just on the surface. 

Have you changed to a different film or chemicals recently?  Might be a good idea to pin down the cause since you haven't been having the problem before.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 24, 2006)

About 15 or so years ago I had a similar problem with some color film I was shooting. There were a number of spots on the film that I thought were caused by the processing, and subsequently gave (and I might add unjustly so) a first rate hard time to the poor soul at the photo lab. 

The spots bothered me because the photos were something special, and couldn't be repeated. For about three month I agonized over this problem and probably left the girl at the photo lab with a complex.   

One afternoon I was talking to a friend who had been in the business of photography from the time of Moses and he took a look at them. After VERY careful examination, he came back to me and said..."your out of luck, it's Kodaks fault."   
When I asked, he pointed out that on the image, (400 speed film) you cold make out the grain patterns.  (Keep in mind that on color the silver halide washes away, but leaves a trace pattern.)

Upon inspection, he saw a deviation in the grain structure, color, tonality, etc, wherever the spot occurred. 

Simple translation; Manufacturing defects. 

It is more common than you think, and I later learned that most people who work on an assembly line, are there for the money... Not quality. So what ever passes, passes.   

This is true for just about anything.


----------



## JonnyD70s (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey,

I'm pretty sure this hasn't been mentioned but the quickest way to get rid of water marks is to breathe on the negative and with a 'Fine Paintbrush' gently brush it off. When my films dry i always get water marks because im not one to use liquids to prevent them. However, i guarentee you that this is the bet way to get rid of them and i'd only advise against it if you are enlarging the negative to a huge size. This is because the very fine marks the paintbrush leaves may become an issue when the negative is used for massive prints. (and i'm talking about 6 or more 12x16 sheets laid out on the floor for biiig prints - good fun )


Hope this helps

Jonny


----------

